# What a weekend



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This past weekend my son and myself talked that it was time get it on and get some meat in the freezer. So we hunted all day Friday and nothing was seen with the high winds I guess. Then Saturday morning I was lucky enough to arrow a doe. Then on Saturday night same woods, same stand my son also tagged a doe. On Sunday night I walked out behind the house and sat in a stand as they took off beans in front of me. Within a 1/2 hour of the vehicles leaving the field, a nice 6 pt buck strolled under my stand and he went down. We had them all boned out by Monday morning and in the freezer, a 3 deer weekend for our household, unmatched for us even in gun season. The buck rack is very weird as one side had a 6 inch drop tine with a kicker the other was a normal looking deer.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the good weekend! I made it out Friday evening and like you saw nothing probably due to the wind. On Sunday morning my boy had an exciting hunt with deer around him most of the morning. He didn't get anything but he is only in his first year hunting by himself and so it was a very exciting time. I saw nothing that morning. The evening was my turn. I had a few does around me but passed on the shot as I didn't want to mess with the meat given the temps and the ALCS game on. If was going to take a nice buck to get me to let loose on anything. Well I did get my look at that buck but never got a shot. I saw a very good 10 pointer that we had seen the prior weekend but I couldn't coax him in to range...at least not until after quitting time. He ended up under my stand way after quitting time as I got hung up with a couple does under me. I decided to wait the does out and he decided to come back and check them out. He was right under me and with the moonlight I could get a pretty decent look at him. So neither of us scored but we still really enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Have a look at this buck and his drop tine.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one funky looking rack for sure.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't see that too often. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

man what a screwed up rack....weird for sure


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

there is a chance that he hit his head early this year, he probably would have healed from it next year or so


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I shot one 6 or 8 years ago that had that same thing. It was the last day of gun season, and I thought I was shooting a half rack. Very cool deer.

King


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The deer just keep coming we have now taken 3 bucks and 3 does from the farm in Hancock county. Strangely all three have been 6 point bucks. My Nephew (Zach) took a buck this past Sunday morning from my stand, it was his first deer with a bow. While blood trailing the deer there laid a indian arrowhead with a drop of blood on it. My nephew said that I was more excited about the arrowhead than the deer. I used the rock arrowhead to help clean the deer and suprisingly the thing was very sharp and cut right through the meat and hide, quite amazing. 5000 years or so in the dirt and still sharp, try that with your buck knife. no I still carry a steel blade.
Here is a photo of Zach and his prize.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would say that the young buck you shot had a broke tine rather than a drop tine.

CG


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Critter wrong again. The tine was a drop tine not broken. There is another one on the farm with two drop tines on the left side also.


----------

